# 3D Blueprints for a box mod



## John (22/1/15)

Hey everyone. I have access to a 3D Printer, and was wondering if anyone had blueprints for a REO or any other box mod?


----------



## Al3x (22/1/15)

@John where are you located we could draw one from my reo if you are close or I could see how I could assist


----------



## John (22/1/15)

Sweet! @Alex, I'm in Durban bud. Could you maybe take photos of all the sides including the inside and Ill indicate which measurements are required?


----------



## eviltoy (22/1/15)

how much will you charge to print battery sleds if I give you the files?


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

lol....wrong Alex. It was @Al3x who answered you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (22/1/15)

@John pm me with your cell maybe watsapp would be easier means. I'm also in durbz so let's get this going. Also got some fdv bf connectors and was looking to make myself a reg bf ya so let's seee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## John (22/1/15)

How cool is this??


----------



## John (22/1/15)

zadiac said:


> lol....wrong Alex. It was @Al3x who answered you....


 Sorry! My bad


----------



## John (22/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> how much will you charge to print battery sleds if I give you the files?



Well, my buddy has graciously agreed to help me out with some prints - I dont have my own printer yet but would consider investing in one at some stage. 
I spoke to him, he said he'll print for you but he also suggested that it may be cheaper to buy the sleds? places like A1 radio sell them apparently. but if its something more custom he says he'll do it. PM me with what you need and I'll put you in touch


----------



## dekardy (22/1/15)

Thingyverse is your friend if you have a 3d printer.

Here's and example of a Bottom Feed Box Mod.
 http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:399536

And one for the DNA30 Board
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:415151

There's also,
http://www.shapeways.com/
and
http://www.yeggi.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (22/1/15)

eviltoy said:


> how much will you charge to print battery sleds if I give you the files?



gimme gimme gimme, gimme now!


----------



## John (22/1/15)

ET said:


> gimme gimme gimme, gimme now!



You're from my neck of the woods

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

